# The Three Sopranos



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about an idea of mine for what I see as a great concert for the 2010 World Cup games in South Africa. This being a performance which should be given by the three grandest divas of our time, who in my never modest opinion undoubtedly are Anna Netrebko, Cecilia Bartoli and Angela Gheorghiu; in an event to match those of their male counterparts who called themselves “The Three Tenors”.

It all started during the World Cup Italia 90 when Jose Carreras, Luciano Pavarotti and Placido Domingo performed a concert to be remembered. As these three great tenors of their time sang not only opera arias but popular songs in a show to call the attention of both opera fans and other genres of music. All of which leading to a second performance at the World Cup USA 94 yet on that occasion they would return as “The 3 Tenors”. Carreras, Domingo and Pavarotti no longer using their individual names but that of their group in the same fashion rock bands did. 

“The Three Tenors” as most are aware of would go on to achieve enormous success as they not only toured the United States doing shows in stadiums but returned for both the 1998 World Cup in France and the 2002 World Cup in Japan and South Korea. Naturally, as is the case with all singers of tremendous popularity; they also released CDs and DVDs of their performances which in the case of “The Three Tenors” included a Christmas concert. 

It is unfortunate however now that “The Three Tenors” are no longer with us. This due to the sad fact that Pavarotti passed away in 2007 while Domingo and Carreras are at an age in which their voices are no longer what they used to be yet does this mean the music must end? I, for my part claim that grand concerts of opera as the ones given by “The Three Tenors” need not end if our desire is that they do not; for to continue their tradition another opera group might be formed for the 2010 World Cup in South Africa. 

The singers I have in mind for this new formation of opera voices however would not be comprised of three gentlemen but the same number of ladies whose voices would lead them to be called “The Three Sopranos”. Regarding the three ladies I have in mind; they are the ones’ whose talents elevate them above the rest in the opera world, as it was with Pavarotti, Carreras and Domingo in their time and it is with no doubt that I declare that they should be Cecilia Bartoli, Anna Netrobko and Angela Gheorghiu.

It being these three gorgeous ladies who are in their prime with not only angelic voices but all the charisma and personality that opera divas are required by the laws of nature to posses. Needless to say, they too like “The Three Tenors” did through out the 90s and the first few years of the new century would sing those arias from the opera world which fans have come to adore; along with some traditional folks songs. This being the case where each lady could bring to the repertoire a folk song from her native country that would include pieces from Rumania (Angela Gheorghiu), Russia (Anna Netrobko) and Italy (Cecilia Bartoli).

Of course this being a concert by sopranos would not include the same arias which were covered by the three tenors, for their material would include “Habanera” from Bizet’s Carmen or “Sempre Libera” from Verdi’s La Traviata” or “Me Chiamano Mimi” from Puccini’s La Boheme” and many others which they could perform individually. It also being possible for them in a joint effort to lend their voices to Wagner’s “Ride Of The Valkyre” along with other arias that involve more than one voice with perhaps the three of them ending the show with “O Mio Babbino Caro” from Puccini’s “Gianni Schicchi”; much in the same way “The Three Tenors” ended their shows with “Nessun Dorma” from Puccini’s “Turandot”. 

In conclusion I would say that in my opinion Angela Gheorghiu, Cecilia Bartoli and Anna Netrobko performing as “The Three Sopranos” in the 2010 World Cup in South Africa would not only do wonders for the popularity of opera through out the world but their own as well. As it would be their superb voices along with their feminine charm and beauty which would be more than capable of filling stadiums as well as selling CDs and DVDs by the millions. This holding as true given they are genuine divas, unlike those in pop music who have taken to using the name in a move that has only brought vulgarity to the title; as would happen if a person who fries burgers in a fast food restaurant were to pretentiously refer to him or herself as a “great chef”.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Good idea, but I would choose Gheorghiu, Fleming and Netrebko. Seems to me that they clearly are the current top three divas. Bartoli is as you know a mezzo and making her part of a three sopranos concert would be like Hvorostovsky singing at a three tenors concert.


----------



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Perhaps you are right but Flemimg is a part of the older generation. Actually she is coming to Poland soon but I could not get tickets. As for Bartoli well a mezzo-soprano is still a soprano well sort off and I did say 3 sopranos.


----------

